

Ask HN: Any cool startups in Amsterdam hiring? - gumuz

after years of b2b web development in Python, Django, PHP &#38; JavaScript I'm looking for a cool startup to work for. I'd love to work on a product that I'm proud of and be able to show my friends for a change :)
======
reinder
Check out some startup incubators, such as Rockstart @ Rokin 75. If you're
really into entrepreneurship and have a good idea, be a startup yourself.

------
Rhymo
Hi,

I am CEO of Layar.com. We are looking for python/django talent.

Please send me your resume: raimo at layar com.

Raimo van der Klein

------
mryan
I work for a very cool startup in Amsterdam, and we are hiring
Python/Django/JS devs. My email is in my profile - please get in touch.

